

Show HN: Klipbook, a new online bookmarking tool - booruguru
http://klipbook.net

======
sebsauvage
Looks nice, but again...:

    
    
      * another closed source service ?
      * Are there import/export options ?
      * There is not even a RSS feed ?
    
    

Sorry for looking like parasiting a topic, but I need to rant: I'm _sick_ of
close-source online bookmarking services, especially when I can't
import/export all my data. So I'm moving away from them. I want to have
control. This _my_ data.

I developed my own bookmarking application, Shaarli (opensource, bookmarklet,
html import/export, private links, tag cloud, picture wall, "daily" digest and
many other features). <http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:shaarli>

My own instance is: <http://sebsauvage.net/links/>

I don't say hosted services are bad, but I'm definitely done with them.

~~~
iamthedata
Gratz, Shaarli is pretty cool. Diigo is quite decent, but now I rather run
Shaarli on localhost. Archival feature would be great, even if it just shells
out to httrack. If used on a local machine, the disk space is not a great
concern.

With 0.0.40 beta, I was having the problem about "Wrong login/password" and
"Wrong token". It would be great if you could apply the fix described by this
user:

lgaggini, 2012/11/10 18:59,
[http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:shaarli:discussio...](http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:shaarli:discussion)

> I host last beta of shaarli (0.0.40) on my local network and I access it by
> custom name defined in clients hosts file and relative virtual host
> configuration in my nginx web server. My browser is Chromium (22.0.1229.94
> (161065)). After the first configuration, every time I try to login I
> receive the Wrong login/pass error. After some investigation and debugging I
> discover a problem with cookie management (only in Chromium, in Firefox all
> work flawlessly). With the default code and Chromium, the cookie is
> correctly written by the browser, but it's not retrieved so all checks
> performed on sessions value (mainly tokenOK() and isLoggedIn()) fail. To fix
> I have to replace, in the main code index.php, the session cookie path
> parameter, from dirname($_SERVER[“SCRIPT_NAME”]).'/' to
> dirname($_SERVER[“SCRIPT_NAME”]) (short story, i remove the trailing /). I
> hope to help someone else with similar problem. Regards and keep up the good
> work.

~~~
sebsauvage
Thanks :-)

Oh, and thanks for the bug report regarding the cookie path. I did not
pinpoint this behaviour before. (And I currently lack time to update Shaarli.)

For the archival feature, you use the export option (in tools menu), then
import it later to restore. Or you can backup all files located in the "data"
subdirectory.

Shaarli grew too fast and I did not expect to have so many people interested
in it (This is a typical scratch-an-itch project). I plan a complete rewrite,
with multi-users support and many other features (I have a heavy to-do/feature
request list :-)

------
booruguru
Well here's my account: <http://klipbook.net/brainfilter>

I was going for a minimalist home page, but I'll probably end up create a
"tour video" to embed on the home page.

~~~
deconq
What I assume is your user bio is in the wrong place. Because it's placed
under the logo, I assumed it was the general description of the site and led
to me asking 'who are you?'. It should be placed under your username.

Also, why do you hate religion?

------
tharshan09
How is this different to pinboard? except for the embedded multimedia. For me
pinboard has the whole package in terms of features. Especially being able to
search a tag and see other people's bookmarks. Not sure why I would switch to
this though.

Other than that I think its a nice project.

~~~
booruguru
Network-wide searching is a feature on the to-do (once there are enough users
to make it worthwhile).

------
fedxc
I think it's good overall. I specially like the idea of your links being
public so that people can see what you are doing.

Is there a way to input links to Klipbbok externally. Like a plugin or
bookmarlet?

~~~
booruguru
I have a developer working on a bookmarklet. In a few weeks I hope to have an
API ready for apps, browser extensions, etc.

~~~
fedxc
Nice! I will check it out!

~~~
booruguru
For anyone who is interested, a bookmarklet is now available. Browser
extensions should be ready in a week or so.

------
kennae
Some kind of introduction from the devs would be nice. I'm not going to
register just to see how it works.

~~~
booruguru
Sorry about that. Check out <http://klipbook.net/brainfilter/>

------
eevilspock
I don't see the value add over the many existing bookmarking services. What am
I missing?

~~~
booruguru
Well, it embeds multimedia into the page and it has a more readable, less
cluttered design compared to Delicious.

~~~
halayli
checkout <http://getpocket.com>

~~~
booruguru
IMHO, I think Klipbook is more streamlined, visually and functionally.

Also, with Klipbook other people can discover your links (and eventually will
be able to follow them).

~~~
webwanderings
Have you tried setting up a new Tumblr (they throw in a minimalist theme to
start) and use its bookmarklet to gather the links? Bookmarking cannot be more
minimalist than that.

